# Finding a venue to watch sport



## Aussie_Wombat (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello all,
Our national sport in australia (Australian Football League) is having its grand final this upcoming saturday and the team I support is one of those competing.
I was wondering if anybody knew any venue that would perhaps show this if we ask ask them nicely?
I'm hoping for something akin to a sports bar, but at this stage I would be happy just to see it.
Any info anybody could give me on this would be much appreciated!


----------



## pazoka (Nov 5, 2013)

there is place at maadi called the snug u can watch your team there


----------

